# I'm young, married, broke, and I want to go to bible college.



## Matthew1344 (Sep 12, 2014)

Well the title says it: Young, married, broke, and I want to go to a bible college. 

MORE INFO

I have been in college way too long and painful. 

It took forever because I paid for it out of pocket and kept having to save up for it as I went.

Also long and painful because I was bored with it. I wanted the bible. Not regular classes.

I now have my associates and would like to transfer to a reformed bible college to get my Bachelors.

I have given in and am ready to just take out loans to finish school.

I looked into liberty but they are not reformed, anybody gone there? What did you think?

I am getting older and I am feeling more and more lead into pastoral ministry. I want to fit the qualifications that are laid out for me such as sound doctrine, lover of one wife, manage houshold, etc and I know bible school would help.

Do you have any recommendations or suggestions for me? Thanks!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 12, 2014)

Have you looked into Boyce College at SBTS? Boyce College | We


----------



## Edward (Sep 12, 2014)

Matthew1344 said:


> I am feeling more and more lead into pastoral ministry.



I am not sure that Bible college is the best foundation for pastoral ministry.


----------



## Matthew1344 (Sep 12, 2014)

What would be? And why not?


----------



## Matthew1344 (Sep 12, 2014)

Edward said:


> Matthew1344 said:
> 
> 
> > I am feeling more and more lead into pastoral ministry.
> ...


I love the church. I really love his bride. Knowing the word better for teaching and counseling would be great for his bride. I am really confused haha???


----------



## Edward (Sep 13, 2014)

Matthew1344 said:


> I am really confused haha???



Yes. 

Use your college time and money developing skills that you can use to support your family while awaiting a call, between calls, or in a bi-vocational ministry. Then go to a decent seminary for your theological education. 

I do understand the differences between the Presbyterian and Baptist system - you could probably get ordained in some Baptist churches with a Bible degree (or no training whatsoever). But that isn't a good thing.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 13, 2014)

I know you think it stinks that it has taken you so long to get as far as you have. But I say: keep it up! Don't take on debt!

With the exception of Ligonier's Bible college (Reformation Bible College), I don't know of any _Reformed_ *Bible* colleges.

If your heart is set on going to a Bible college, I recommend Moody - while not Reformed, several in the Bible and Theology departments are soundly Calvinistic. And the price is right. (No tuition!)


----------



## Matthew1344 (Sep 13, 2014)

Is moody accredited?


----------



## Matthew1344 (Sep 13, 2014)

I saw that there is a tuition  5-6k


----------



## Justified (Sep 13, 2014)

Matthew1344 said:


> I saw that there is a tuition  5-6k


I have friends that go to Moody. It still is tuition-free (actually tuition-paid). Usually you're just responsible for rooming yourself. 

If you are set on bible college, I'd second Boyce. I was so close to going there till I decided receiving a bachelors in something else would be better prep for seminary. I concur with Edward about this. It took me awhile to come around to deciding to earn a non-bible degree, but I now believe it to be the correct and best choice.


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 13, 2014)

Justified said:


> Matthew1344 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that there is a tuition  5-6k
> ...



I quite agree.
Originally, I was going to attend a Christian University and get a theological undergrad degree. However, due to the price and may other things I decided not to do this and get a bachelor's degree that would land me job plus a good liberal arts education with far less debt than I would have accrued elsewhere. As for seminary I will probably wait awhile.

In the meantime if you really want to study the word there are plenty of online lectures that will keep you busy. Trust me, I am finding out more and more why a seminary degree is a graduate degree; it is for people to get life experience. I have seen many young people who are zealous without knowledge of any kind. I am thrilled at their heart but disturbed by their relativism or carefree attitude. We all have to start somewhere though but, many people seem not willing to start. An excursus: I disagree with the astronomical tuition though. Seminaries are greedy like public and private universities. They raise the price and exploit those with a calling knowing they'll get the money through loans. If they want to get in with the scholarly crowd that is a first step but, I digress...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 14, 2014)

Greenville has a Bachelor's degree that will beat out any Bible college, in my opinion: 



> BACHELOR DIVINITY
> 
> The Bachelor of Divinity (B.D.) is a degree program for the student who, for whatever reason, does not hold a B.A. or its equivalent. The applicant must be at least 30 years old to apply for this program of study. The Bachelor of Divinity degree should not be seen as a substitute for a B.A. Instead, it is a professional graduate degree designed solely to prepare qualified men for the ordained ministry. The course requirements of the B.D. program are identical to the Master of Divinity and can be completed in four years of full-time study. There is a six-year time limit for completing the program that may be extended only by faculty vote.



You can check them out at Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary. 

I would second the brother that recommended not taking on debt, especially if you have a family. Your primary call is to them its a disservice to pile on the debt. 

One question: Your signature says that you are already an ordained pastor. Why do you need to get a degree if you are already doing the work? You can get syllabi from seminaries and go through their reading lists if its a matter of further training.


----------



## nicnap (Sep 14, 2014)

Matthew, 

If you are going consider this route, let me say that as a Baptist I went to Bible college, and then pastored for a time. When in my own studies I came to Presbyterian convictions and returned to seminary, let me tell you, I wish I had gone and gotten a regular undergrad which would have served me better and made for better employment. I did everything from work retail to prison guard. These men are giving you wise counsel.

Now, it looks as if your situation might be different. It looks like you are already acting as a pastor. Since that is the case, it might be wise to follow Dr. Eshelman's advice. GPTS' BDiv is identical to its MDiv. The school is an excellent school, and costs are reasonable. Further, since you are in Bangkok, you would be able to do most of your school through live web interactions.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 14, 2014)

You are three hours either way from two great schools:


Southern seminary:

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Lou...692c64198a6db4!2m2!1d-86.5186045!2d35.9828412

Mid America:

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Smy...xdad32f5eee9ea586!2m2!1d-89.81452!2d35.182604

I would try to avoid debt because you normally don't make much as a pastor. You need to find a way to increase your income. It is possible to make very good money without a degree, pay for school, and have a family. I bought a house doing all three and I worked in a restaurant. I don't know exactly what you should do. But, I would encourage you to pray to God to help you to increase your income and then I would make increasing your income a priority in your life. And don't think of if as being greedy or being a lover of money. You are fulfilling your God given role of being a provider when you do that.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 14, 2014)

Become a welder or something like that for the short run. They make more than I do.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 14, 2014)

puritanpilgrim said:


> I would try to avoid debt because you normally don't make much as a pastor.



Amen! 

Matthew, for what it's worth, that's why I'm not done with my MDiv yet. 

Not to derail the thread but if I can't save the cash to finish up through SBTS by December, I'm probably going to complete it through Ekklesia Seminary in Pensacola, FL: http://www.chapellibrary.org/ekklesia-seminary/

Perhaps an option for you to consider? 

Although an accredited degree is important, it is not everything.


----------



## ChristGraceText (Sep 14, 2014)

There is some godly advice here so I won't add much.

I'll share that God graciously saved me at 20 and at 22 I left my job (electrician) and moved my wife and daughter to go to Bible College. I graduated at 25 still married and with 2 children. Did MA work part time and worked while baby #3 came. Had baby #4 moved and transferred my academic work as I pursue a M.DIV. I'm roughly half way done and baby #5 is due in January. I have no debt, I pay as I go. Sometimes that means more classes on semester and less another depending on family, time, money. I've worked many different jobs in the journey since I started biblical education at 22 (warehouse, fast food, credit union, starbucks, UPS, Bible college staff, teaching elder, window cleaner, ebay seller)

I share this to say that I am 29 years old and God has graciously aided my family and I through academic training for ministry. 

I would recommend two things:
1. Seek council from the elders in your church
2. Remember your responsibility as husband and father supersedes school

Godspeed brother. If the King has summoned you for training and ministry He will provide a way.


----------



## ChristGraceText (Sep 14, 2014)

To provide a positive addition to the actual topic, I'll suggest Boyce as well. 

I may have not said this a few years ago, but I concur with other men that pursuing a Bible college degree is not a necessity. Most of my B.A. I feel was wasted the second I stepped into seminary and learned more of the Scriptures in a year than I did in 4 years in college. However, that may speak to either the lack of quality of my own study and/or maturity. 

Speak to godly men in your life (family and elders)

If you MUST pursue Bible college then follow God's leading. But do not determine that to be the course if God has not revealed it so.


----------



## nick (Sep 14, 2014)

Whitfield Theological Seminary


----------



## Jay Nesbitt (Sep 19, 2014)

As you have taken on a wife, there are, as a minimum THREE people involved in your decisions. God, your wife, and you.

You need to find a way to support yourselves during education. NOT BORROW MONEY!

I would suggest a term in the military. They have educational assistance during and especially after the service. 

That's what I did, anyway.

God Bless,


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 20, 2014)

Matt,

You could also consider completing your undergrad at TNARS. The only caveat would be that you would have to find a local faculty mentor for your studies as TNARS as TNARS no longer supports the undergrad program by its general faculty mentoring staff. The faculty mentor would have to formally apply to be your mentor and would need to be approved by the TNARS board. The cost: $0.00.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Sep 20, 2014)

The future of missions and possibly church planting might include pastors/missionaries with part time jobs. I would finish the bachelors and get a marketable skill
but that isn't for everyone.

What type of pastor would you see yourself as? councelling? youth? senior? small church? church plant? inner city?


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 20, 2014)

I did what you are planning on doing. I started college at 18, I am now 32 (finished college at 22). I went through seminary, now a Pastor. I am still paying my college loans. Do not take on debt. You are doing what I wish I would've done even though it would've taken longer (i.e. pay my way through school). As for pastoral ministry leading you to think you need to go to a 'Christian' University. I recommend not!

Go to a state school and get a much less expensive degree and quality education. Anything spiritual you are looking for, you must find in Christ's Church, not a school. You want to learn more bible, go to a Church (become a member) where the Bible is preached and taught faithfully (that means a reformed church PERIOD). Looking at your current church description under "Jesus Christ" it seems like they deny Limited Atonement, thus they are not reformed Church. If you are interested, I have a friend (reformed pastor) in Nashville that could help you out. Go meet with your pastor/elders and sit under them, be mentored by them.


----------



## Edward (Sep 20, 2014)

whirlingmerc said:


> I would finish the bachelors and get a marketable skill



Or, learn a trade. (You might end up needing an undergrad degree to get into seminary, but at least you'd have a way to support your family for the 5 or more years of schooling it's going to take to get to where you want to be.)


----------



## Reformed Roman (Sep 20, 2014)

Depending on your situation, an option would be to actually get trained by your church to be a leader. You don't have to be perfect to be a leader, but sitting under your elders for years getting trained to be an elder is a great option for churches that are willing to do that sort of thing. My church does that very well. If after a few years you grew, showed promise, etc, if you're church has connections they could either get you support to plant a church, or maybe they need an elder themselves. 

My church is a church plant. We had a church that recognized the giftings of our pastors. Several organizations helped fund my church. So an ex prisoner from the streets of St. Louis, through years of training and reading became my Pastor, along with another brother.

Our church now has about 100 members and now we are helping to support a church plant in east St Louis, and we are training up leaders now. Give it a few years and we might go support another church plant in St Louis.

To me this was the model before seminary was invented and is a practical model now. It's the church's job to raise leaders, and men should be willing to invest in other men without making them pay for their time.

Seminary is great, as well as bible college for those who can afford it, or for those who don't have churches that train them, but I would love to see more godly leaders trained up this way

PS: Learn a trade too. I'm 22, far from rich, but selling cell phones at a corporate retail store makes me over 30k. My wife only works part time and we still own a house. Not many stable sales jobs, but finding a trade can help you succeed.


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 20, 2014)

Edward said:


> whirlingmerc said:
> 
> 
> > I would finish the bachelors and get a marketable skill
> ...


I cannot agree enough with both perspectives quoted here. This is exactly what I have been advised to do and I have been finding out it was the completely right thing to do.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Sep 20, 2014)

Start now.
You don't have to wait till Bible College or seminary to prepare to be a pastor

Pick an area of service in the church... deacon... missions... something... learn from the experience
If possible find a living mentor... seek his advice regularly
If possible pick a historical mentor from ages past... read all or many of his works

Perhaps join a small group and be a pastoral like assistant in leadership
getting prayer requests
following up on needs
checking up on people

maybe helping with a men's ministry service group that changes oil, fixes houses, paints, does small jobs for people
it will help you dealing with people and maybe more than a seminary might or at least in a different way which would be helpful


----------



## thbslawson (Sep 20, 2014)

I know some would take issue with the name Francis Chan, but he has founded Eternity Bible College, a very small Bible College in Semi-Valley, CA. Their program runs about $6k per year. In their Bachelor of Biblical Studies, roughly 50% of the credit hours are devoted to Bible exposition. They're not _reformed_ per se, but they do have a strong Calvinist bent.

Eternity Bible College


----------



## whirlingmerc (Sep 21, 2014)

Alone with what Thom saiid, Bethlehem Baptist has a seminary as well that I doubt is pricey. But bring your parka FOR THE Minnesota winters.

Start preparing now. 
don't wait for Bible college or Seminary
Pick a small group of people... pray regularly for them, serve them
Work on your deovtionals
Apply shepherding to your family
You can look at Tim Witmer's book on shepherding your family

The principles learned will prepare you for being a pastor


----------



## CraigTruglia (Sep 21, 2014)

Check The North American Reformed Seminary out: | The North American Reformed Seminary

They are free and, honestly, seem to me following a pattern more Biblically based than the professional seminary system to equip men for the ministry.


----------

